# Bulking Season Rules For Building Muscle Without Getting Fat



## Arnold (Nov 11, 2019)

*Bulking Season Rules For Building Muscle Without Getting Fat*

Winter is approaching which means many people will be planning to bulk up. Since muscle mass is all you can see under the many layers of clothing you wear, many people use the winters as an excuse to gain size by feasting on their favorite food without any regard to their body fat percentage.

The problem with the bulking season is that people plan on gaining muscle mass but end up gaining belly fat. If you don?t see much of a difference in your muscle size while bulking-up, you are doing something wrong.

*These Are The Bulking-Up Rules You Should Know*

*Understand Nutrition*
Diet plays a major role in your fitness journey. If you want to bulk-up or shred, your first goal should be to learn about nutrition and how changing your diet can affect your physique.

You can?t bulk-up if you?re on a calorie deficit diet. Investing time in understanding about macronutrients and tracking your daily calories can pay huge dividends. You should start thinking in terms of macros when you make your food choices.

Bulking Doesn?t Mean Gorging On Junk
For some people, the bulking season translates into junk season. These people misunderstand the concept of bulking and go all-out on junk food. While bumping up your calories is important, you shouldn?t convert your body into a trash can.

The source of your food makes a big difference in the quality of mass you?ll be gaining. On a bulking diet, try to get most of your calories through carbohydrates and proteins while limiting the fats.

*Control Your Portion Size*
Savoring a full pizza and ice cream every day will add size only to your waistline. Contrary to the popular belief, you don?t have to punch down big quantities of food to put on muscle size. A carefully crafted diet with the right portion sizes can ensure quality muscle mass.

Having 100 additional calories in a day can be enough to help you speed up the bulking process. As a rule of thumb, you should be consuming 1 to 1.5 grams of protein per pound of body weight, 2 grams of carbs per pound, and 0.4 grams of fat per pound on a bulking diet.

*Don?t Be On The Bulking Diet For Too Long*
Some people don?t know when to hit the brakes and end up with the extra kilos when the sun is out. Remember ? The longer you bulk, the fatter you?re going to get. So, try putting on size in as little time as possible.

Your body?s insulin sensitivity starts eroding when you?re around 15% body fat. If you continue to bulk beyond this point, you?ll gain fat rapidly. You should stop bulking when you?re around 10% body fat and your abs start disappearing.

*Make Adjustments To Your Training*
One of the most overlooked aspects of the bulking season is the training. Many people focus solely on their diets when they?re trying to put on size and completely neglect their workouts. You must constantly shock your muscles with every workout for them to grow bigger.

Cutting out the cardio is the other mistake people make while bulking. Keeping cardio in your training program will ensure that you put on quality muscle mass as you increase your calorie intake.


----------

